# 7- Segment Anzeige BCD kodiert



## Niclas (18 März 2012)

Guten Tag ich würde gerne über eine S7 eine 7-Segment anzeige ansteuern.
Meine Frage ist gibt es 7-Segmentanzeigen fertig zu kaufen mit ansteuerung im bcd format??
Und wenn nicht hatt jemand nen Schaltplan wie ich mir dass zusammenlöten kann??

Vielen Dank im vorraus


----------



## 190B (18 März 2012)

Schau mal hier...

http://www.etkoelektronik.de/schalttafel_fs.html#INFRAMELINK#

oder hier

http://www.ehs.ch/db_images/produkte/1/26/Siebensegment_Anzeigen.pdf


----------



## Deltal (18 März 2012)

Selberlöten ist auch kein Problem, es gibt fertige BCD > 7 Segment Decoder ICs. z.B. den 4511.


----------



## Niclas (24 April 2012)

hast du denn zufällig nen schaltplan wie ich dass anschließen muss und was ich für wiederstände brauche usw. ??


----------



## Deltal (24 April 2012)

4511 bei google eingeben und auf bilder klicken:
http://www.eleccircuit.com/4511-binary-to-decimal-decoder/

Im Prinzip kannst du Anstelle der 4 Schalter halt 4 Ausgänge nehmen. Die 10k Widerstände sind Pulldown, kannst du so übernehmen (sind aber warscheinlich "über"). Da der Eingang des ICs aus FETs besteht, brauchst du zwischen der Ausgangskarte und dem IC keine Widerstände oder soetwas.

Um das IC und die Anzeige mit 9V zu versorgen (Das IC ist CMOS, also maximal 14V Betriebsspannung) kannst du am besten einen Festspannungsregler wie einen 7809 oder 7812 benutzen. (http://www.google.de/search?q=7809&...Q&biw=1280&bih=644&sei=nuiWT-LWMMvKsgav7NW2Dg).
Die Vorwiderstände der LED Anzeige richten sich der Farbe und Stromaufnahme der LED. Die ausgegebene Spannung kannst du aus dem Datenblatt entnehmen: http://www.uib.es/depart/dfs/GTE/staff/jfont/InstrETT/hef4511b.pdf (Seite 7). Der maximale Strom pro LED beträgt 25mA!


----------



## Niclas (25 April 2012)

Vielen dank für die schnelle antwort ich werds mal ausprobieren ;-)


----------

